# Audio question



## boomers rule (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi. I will make this simple. I have Steel Series Siberia V2 headphones. It comes with *one* jack which I plug into my computer and hear fine. The problem lies with the microphone: I cannot connect it. I suspect this is because the headphones were designed for phones and not a computer. If I order this adapter, will it allow my microphone to function?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Take a look at the reviews in your link. I believe the one by Dav Do says it will not work with your particular headset.


----------



## boomers rule (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you have a viable suggestion, cwwozniak?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I have not been in a situation that ever used an iPhone connection and can not recommend any specific splitter cable for you. The attached pictures show that the Droid and iPhone use the same connector, but with different wiring configurations. You need to double check to see if your headset is wired for use with an iPhone or with a Droid and then get an adapter cable to match and properly split out the microphone and stereo headphone plugs.

EDIT: Based on the attached drawings that I found, I would say that any adapter cable that claims to work with both the Droid and iPhone (like the one in your link), will only work with one or the other. An adapter advertised as iPhone only, may have a better chance of working for you if the headset is listed as being iPhone only.


----------

